# Help with a Jeep Wrangler



## frenchy85 (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't know if this sould be posted here, if not please move to the appropriate section. Now for the problem. I have a 99 Jeep Wrangler that I bought used a few years ago. A couple of weeks ago the radio quit working. The lights still work on it but, nothing else will work. Today was finally warm enough to go out take the radio out to check for loose wires. Everything seemed tight, I checked the fuse, it looked good, but I replaced it any way. When I took the radio out there was a flat braided wire (silver in color) that had an eye on it with a bolt through the eye and 2 black wires coming off of it that had been cut. I could not find where they came from. I heard somewhere that if the battery is weak the radio will not work in Wranglers. Is this true? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MSgtBob66 (Jan 16, 2013)

*That flat silver braided line is a ground.*

So re-ground the radio to complete the circuit. A weak battery will not allow the truck to start, the radio takes minimal juice compared to the starter.

Sounds like someone hacked your wiring, or you lost a ground. Electrical issues when it comes to poor grounds can cause big headaches because your electrical equipment then starts acting weird.

Check your grounds!

Good luck,

Bob


----------

